
Has Facebook already cut a deal with Google? - transburgh
http://valleywag.com/tech/online-advertising/-311045.php
======
cstejerean
Well, it seems that the only AdSense adds on Facebook are those on some third
party apps. Unless the third party app in question is owned by Facebook (I'm
not a big facebook user, especially not a facebook app user so I'm not sure) I
don't see why this would be an indication Facebook cut a deal with Google.
Last time I checked they were serving primarily MS adds.

